# Greensboro AL - deaf stray dog urgently needs help



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

This group specializes in white deaf dogs. They are in NY but you never know....try shooting them an email??

White Angels Hope Rescue


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> This group specializes in white deaf dogs. They are in NY but you never know....try shooting them an email??
> 
> White Angels Hope Rescue


Thanks for the suggestion. I will see that we get word to them.

Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldensGirl*

GoldensGirl

I googled Deaf Dog Rescues in AL
Deaf Dog Rescue in Alabama - Google Search

Please send them this info, too.

Also, did anyone look at Craigslist, for Greensboro, AL, in Lost and Found and Pets and All Community, to see if someone listed him as lost?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> GoldensGirl
> 
> I googled Deaf Dog Rescues in AL
> Deaf Dog Rescue in Alabama - Google Search
> ...


Thanks, Karen. I will pass along the info about the deaf dog rescue. 

I'm sort of removed from this, having gotten involved because a friend reached out and asked for help getting the word out. I am happy to pass information along to those who are leading the effort to help this boy.

Thanks again,
Lucy


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, he looks like a white Weimaraner. Maybe contact some Weim rescues?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

fostermom said:


> Wow, he looks like a white Weimaraner. Maybe contact some Weim rescues?


Or possibly an *Albino Dobie*-I've seen a few of them.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Just received an update on this boy. A woman in Foley, Alabama, has agreed to foster him. He still needs a permanent home, but at least he will be safe. 

I have passed along all of the suggestions received here. 

Thank you for your help.
Lucy


----------

